# meet Ziva



## karen pearce (Nov 1, 2011)

I would like you all to meet Ziva,she is approx 4 years old. She was advertised on Preloved to be rehomed as owners were relocating. I emailed,made arrangement to go see her,as she was local. When we went to see her,she was petrified,running from one end of kitchen to other,tail right under her.We decided we were going to have her,but we had to wait,as she had pups,so owner wanted to wait till they were all gone.2 weeks later,and we picked her up on saturday 2nd feb. This little dog has had a rough start to her life,we are going to give her all the love she deserve. If you want to ask me about her please ask,i will try and answer.


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

Oh Karen . . . what a lovely story!!! She is a little doll!! So glad you decited to keep her! Now you have 3 girls?? Is she seeming less skidish now?? She looks perfectly at home to me!!


----------



## flowerchild (Mar 21, 2012)

Ziva is beautiful, and a very lucky girl, now.


----------



## karen pearce (Nov 1, 2011)

Nanci we have 4 poo,s. She has settled in so well,had a check up at vets today,she is fine,but has luxating patella in her left knee,and is overweight,but fine.She is a toy poodle x cockapoo,so an F1b.My girls have taken her to their hearts,its as if they know she has been unhappy.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

She is such a lucky girl Karen, and I'm sure will come on leaps and bounds with your girls to show her the way.xx


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Little Ziva had fallen on her feet! Well done you, I hope she settles quickly.
Did the owners just have her to have pups from her?? Poor thing.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

I was wondering the same as Karen, she will have a lovely life now, she is lucky to have found you.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Lucky Ziva to end up at home with you...


----------



## RachelJ (Oct 5, 2012)

Aw this is lovely - after watching animal rescue today and some awful stories it's so nice to hear of this! Sounds like Ziva has already settled in nicely & is very loved  x


----------



## karen pearce (Nov 1, 2011)

Yes the previous owner had her from april 2011,and had 2 litters from her.I will be having her spayed in the next 4/6 weeks,when she is completly settled.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

She is so cute. I love her. I wish we had something like preloved here. I would love to rehome a cockapoo.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Did she live in the house Karen ?? Just with you saying how nervous she was, did you see the pups ? x


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

She looks a little beauty. Here is to a happy life for her with you and her cockerpoo family.


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

She looks so small in the first 2 pics She just looked so tiny to be a mum! She is absolutely lovely and it is such a shame she had a bad start, but it is good to know there are happy days ahead for her now. She is a wee sweetheart.


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

She is absolutely gorgeous and so lucky to have you,what a wonderful forever home she has. xxx


----------



## Von (Nov 1, 2012)

Karen, so glad Ziva has found a loving home with you.


----------



## karen pearce (Nov 1, 2011)

No she was in the porch,adjoining the house,yes i saw the pups,they were chunky and seemed ok,hopefully they have all gone to good homes.


----------



## karen pearce (Nov 1, 2011)

She is tiny,only 12 inches to shoulder,her legs are tiny,then she has this big belly. She is on a diet now,and loving her raw food.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Lucky lucky girl, with a great future ahead, look forward to hearing about her new adventures x


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Lucky Ziva! Glad you've rescued her.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

dmgalley said:


> She is so cute. I love her. I wish we had something like preloved here. I would love to rehome a cockapoo.


check out petfinder.com


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

I am happy you are giving her a home that she deserves and so glad your other girls love her


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

She is such a sweetheart Karen, so pleased she is settling in nicely with your pack. She is a lucky girl to have been found by you.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Ziva .. is a lucky girl, with a bad start now behind her and a lovely family to care for her. I know you will love and care for her Karen and you know where I am if you need any support or advice xxx


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Sorry, seemed to have missed this thread completely. So lovely that you have given this little girl her forever home....well done you x


----------

